# John Wayne



## rwhardman (Apr 16, 2010)

*John Wayne*

May 16, 1907 - June 11, 1979
Born Marion Morrison, "the Duke" appeared or starred in over 200 films in his fifty-year career, winning an Oscar for "True Grit," in 1969. Remembered for his definition of the American individualist of a mythical wild west, he came to represent America to several generations of movie-goers.
A Member of Glendale DeMolay Chapter during his high school days, Duke was also a freemason, like his father before him, receiving his Craft degrees in July 1970 in Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, Arizona. A Senior DeMolay, he was also awarded the DeMolay Legion of Honor in 1970. In December of that year, he joined the York Rite Bodies in California and became a Shriner in Al Malaikah Shrine Temple.
Initiated : July 9, 1970
Passed : July 10, 1970
Raised : July 11, 1970
Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, Arizona,
Source: kena.org/hirams/1998/PHL-DE98.HTM ; lodge records.


----------



## cambridgemason (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks, he is one of my favorites, but never knew he was a Senior DeMolay.


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 16, 2010)

Was it honorary?  Two days from EA to MM?


----------



## Papatom (Apr 16, 2010)

TexasCop said:


> Was it honorary?  Two days from EA to MM?



Good question, It was done in three days by order of the Grand Master.


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 16, 2010)

Coolness.  I wonder if he had the time to go back and do any of the memory work.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/9314-Freemason-John-Wayne?highlight=john+wayne


----------



## TexasCop (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool, he actually worked within the lodge.  That's pretty awesome, given his celebrity status.


----------



## flttrainer (Apr 17, 2010)

I liked the comment about he and Roy Rodgers feeling normal in lodge.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just goes to show everyone that it is the internal.


----------



## JEbeling (Apr 21, 2010)

Red Skelton said one that he loved going to lodge because he didn't have to be a clown... ! He gave a lot of pictures he painted to be sold for the masonic charities... !


----------

